# Grangers vs Nikwax vs Revivex



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

Which is better for washing and replenishing my shell top and shell bottom?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I use NikWax TX- Direct Wash In for my goretex stuff. I use the NikWax spray for jackets/pants with liners. 

My company recommends Granges and it's good but I personally like NikWax


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

well its just ive heard that nikwax dosnt last as long as other brands do


----------

